# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne > Forum reumatologiczne >  nie RZS to co?

## Eve31

Witam,

Bardzo proszę o pomoc bo trochę to wszystko zawiłe.

Mam 31 lat. Problem sie zaczął od połowy kwietnia gdy nagle nie mogłam kucnąć bo bolaly mnie kolana. Tłumaczyłam sobie to brakiem ruchu - 8 godzin w siedzacej pracy i 6 godzin w weekend na uczelni. 
Najpierw spuchło mi kolano prawe, pojawila się woda. Poszłam do ortopedy, który ściągnął mi płyn - 60 ml klarowny bursztynowy.Kolano spuchło ponownie - ściągnął mi 70 ml, dodatkowo spuchło mi drugie kolano. 
Dostalam antybiotyk Dalacin C, 3 tygodnie go brałam.Dostalam w lewe kolano diprodhos, i na drugi dzień kolano było jak nowe.Prawe jako tako - wtedy zmieniłam ortopedęna innego. Ten dał mi diprodhos do drugiego kolana.
Tydzien poźniej sytuacja się powtórzyła - spuchły oba. 

Zrobilam badania:
OB 42 mm/h
ASO poniżej 200 j.
ODCZYN WAALERA-ROSEGO ujemny
CRP obecne (bez podanej ilosci)
czynnik reumatoidalny LATEX RF ujemny
Bolerioza-P/C (IgM + IgG) ujemne
ponownie OB 52 mm/h
rtg prawego kolana nic nie wykazalo

Ortopeda skierował mnie do reumatologa, dostałam leki:
panzol osłonowo
sulfasalazin EN Krka
acidum folicum 15 mg
diclac duo 75 mg

Zaczełam brać, i niestety po trzech dniach spuchła mi cała lewa noga. Internista skierował mnie do szpitala z podejrzeniem zatoru.W szpitalnych badaniach wyszło, że mam d-dimery 1086 ng/ml(norma do 198).
Zrobiono mi dooplerowskie badanie przepływowe - wszystko wyszło ok jedynie stwierdzono dużą ilość płynów w jamach obu stawów kolanowych. Wysłano mnie na konsultacje ginekologiczna, poniewaz brałam długo tabletki antykoncepcyjne Yasmin, które niby mogły spowodować ten stan.
Mialam okłady z kwaśnej wody i zastrzyki clexane.Skierowano mnie do chirurga rejonowego.
Ten kazałam zrobić badania:

kwas moczowy 3,2 mg/dl
d-dimery 4190 ng/ml (norma <500)
CRP - 60 mg/l

Wysłano mnie ponownie do szpitala ze wzgledu na d-dimery, gdzie zrobiono badania w kierunku choroby zakrzepowej - rtg klatki piersiowej, gazometria, morfologia, mocz, EKG - wynik negatywny; jedynie d-dimery wysokie. Zalecono odstawienie antykoncepcji hormonalnej, ale to juz zrobilam pierwszy raz trafiajac do szpitala.

Znowu wrocilam do chirurga rejonowego, ktory przepisal 20 zastrzykow clexane.
Kolejne badania:
kal na pasozyty - nie wykryto
d-dimery 1678,09 ng/ml
krew utajona w kale nieobecna

Poza tym dostalam blokade do lewego kolana - juz nie pamietam nazwy - zeby jakos chodzic.
Zblizala sie kolejna wizyta reumatologa, wiec zrobilam badania ktore kazal mi zrobic:

antygen HLA B7 - nieobecny
antygen HLA B27 - nieobecny
ACCP ujemny
p/c Chlamydia trachomatis IgG ujemny
p/c Yersinia IgG ujemny
p/c Chlamydia trachomatis IgM dodatni (1,77)
p/c Yersinia IgM (1,75)
Te dwa ostatnie sa wynikami granicznymi czyli nie maja znaczenia bo sa za male ilosci (tak powiedzial reumatolog).

Reumatolog kazal mi wrocic do odstawionych lekow, ale dodatkowo dal mi polocard - lek przeciwzakrzepowy
Mowil, ze mam brac te leki bo bede dzialac po miesiacu.

Jak zaczelam brac te leki znowu zaczely mi peczniec nogi, zadzwonilam do lekarza i kazal mi smarowac zelem Reparil.

Podsumowujac minelo prawie 1,5 miesiaca (wizyte mam 27 sierpnia), a ja dalej nie mam normalnych kolan.
Robilam zimne oklady, nawet kupilam masc przeciwreumatyczna. Kolana przy dlugim staniu potrafia sie napompowac, malo tego bola mnie inne stawy nadgarstki kostki lokcie szczegolnie wieczorem, czuje sie slaba. Kostki i nadgarstki mam jakby pogrubione.Jak dlugo siedze pojawiaja sie przykurcze. 
Dla mnie to jest dziwne bo biore przeciwbolowe tabletki. Nawet zapisalam sie na zabiegi rehabilitacyjne: ultradzwieki i pole magnetyczne, zeby sobie jakos pomoc z tym zastaniem sie kolan.Różnica jest jedynie taka, ze nie mam wody w kolanach.
Reumatolog kazal mi zrobic badania przed wizyta pod koniec sierpnia i zrobilam...

CRP 88,9
OB 65
p/c a-kardiol. IgM ujemny
i Chlamydia trachomatis IgM ktore wczesniej byla dodatnia (1,77) wyszla teraz ujemna (0,48)

Jestem załamana bo biore leki 1,5 miesiaca i mam gorsze wyniki niz przed leczeniem
Poza tym morfologia mi sie pogorszyla wczesniej byly wyniki graniczne teraz mam ponizej normy (m.in. krwinki czerwone, hemoglobina, hematokryt) - wyczytalam, ze to niby wina sulfasalazyny.

Prosze o pomoc bo wydaje mi sie ze jestem zle leczona - reumatolog mowi ze nie mam RZS, ale nie powiedzial co mam.

----------


## TomaszK

Powiedz, czy przeszło Ci? jeśli nie, to zapraszam KorabT92@gmail.com

----------

